# 2018 Brompton with Spanninga Solo rear light...



## stoatsngroats (28 Aug 2018)

So, in case you didn’t know, I now have an M6L, with a Shimano dynamo lights, B&M Lumotec Lyt on the front, and a Spanninga Solo at the rear.
I was somewhat perturbed by the location of the rear light, and unaware of the quality of light at the front, so bought 2 Lezyne Femto lights, just as a couple of ‘be seen’ lights.

I’ve just had a 1 minute cycle in the dark, and the Brompton supplied lights are great!
The ‘throw’ of the rear beam is pretty visible from a few hundred metres, and the front looked like it might be sufficient for a reasonable pace on an unlit road, although I’ve yet to try this.

If you need any more info, let me know.

The video is quite compressed, and doesn’t show the brightness of the rear light very well. The furthest visible distance is about 30m.

It’s onteresting to see that the rear light is visible from the front 3/4 direction.

SnG


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Aug 2018)

The main problem with the Brompton/Spanninga battery light is not its brightness but its build quality. The switch simply fails closed-circuit after a few years and it needs screws removing to change the batteries - a £3 Wilko light feels like a premium item in comparison. At least the dynamo version can't suffer these specific faults!


----------



## stoatsngroats (28 Aug 2018)

Ah, this s the dynamo version for both fr & rr.
I will see how they go, as they’re both LEDs.

I have Smart and Moon on the other bike, but wanted to see how Dynamo works out for me.

Plus the Nine Streets was my preferred finish, and it came with the Shimano dynamo.


----------



## and123w (11 Dec 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> The main problem with the Brompton/Spanninga battery light is not its brightness but its build quality. The switch simply fails closed-circuit after a few years and it needs screws removing to change the batteries - a £3 Wilko light feels like a premium item in comparison. At least the dynamo version can't suffer these specific faults!


The old Spanninga Battery light with the screws holding on the front has now been also replaced by the Solo (battery)
You can see a quick view of the differences and how to fit here:


----------



## Kell (13 Dec 2018)

I still think they sit ridiculously low to be truly visible in traffic.

I don't think I'd have one as my only light.


----------



## Banjo (17 Dec 2018)

On my ML6 I have a blackburn rear light attached to seat post just below the seat.

Still folds ok and is nice and high.


----------



## Sir Basil Brompton (28 Feb 2019)

Kell said:


> I still think they sit ridiculously low to be truly visible in traffic.
> 
> I don't think I'd have one as my only light.



They are low......combined with a saddle mounted rear light and a light attached to your cycle helmet, you should be more visible.

New to the forum....first post so...Hello, glad to be a part of this Brompton group.


----------

